# Ok, what is the big deal about Willow Run Armand Rishona?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, I know she was a grand champion. But it seems to me a lot of alpine breeders put a lot of emphasis on her. What's the big deal, am I missing something? Was she a goat that changed something? Please fill me in, because I'm either feeling really stupid right now, or I don't know what. 

Help a nieve goatie... :whatgoat:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

here's an article about her if it helps. .. . 
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/10434297/Willow-Run-Armand-Rishona-National-Champion-2000200220032004


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oooh... Yep, that helps a lot. Thanks!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

ooooh, a celebrity of the goating world! She's a beautiful doe!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

It was a very sad day when that doe died. Talked to another breeder at the 05 nationals. Rishona had passed away only a few weeks before that. I was told that the new owners paid $10,000 for her, and then she passed away only a few weeks later. She produced some stunning offspring. Her buck kid (rushkin) holds the record for the highest selling goat at the spotlight sale. He sold for $16,000. I have a great grand daughter from her. Sadly Juno broke her leg at a month old. Had she been another kid i probably would of put her down but considering the blood lines i had i paid to get her fixed. She may never make the show ring but the genes will go on to produce more offspring.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I was looking at this thread andd something seemed really familiar. After a search on ADGA genetics, I realized what it is. Waailatpu bought her half brother Lothario. My friend had a Lothario daughter and has this buck in some of her goats' pedigrees. They are really nice Alpines.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah. One thing that's frusterating is, that there is a great grandson of hers in my area. BUT he throws bad toplines from what I have seen. And his back legs are posty as well. Everybody seems to use him, and it makes finding a good goat hard to find. I think he is so far removed that all the good genetics are gone.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

That was interesting!! What a beautiful beautiful doe!!!


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

Seems odd to me that show goats would be de-horned. You'd think a breed standard would include the whole animal as breeding developed it, but I guess it's not any different than the standard for Dobermans is clipped ears.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Could be a liability issue as well.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

dvfreelancer said:


> Seems odd to me that show goats would be de-horned. You'd think a breed standard would include the whole animal as breeding developed it, but I guess it's not any different than the standard for Dobermans is clipped ears.


 I take it you've never had your underwear hooked by a heat-crazed dairy doe . . . . :slapfloor:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Trust me, disbudding is for the best with dairy goats. With a goat like that thats worth that much money, it would be a total loss to have her udder ripped by some disgruntled goat in the dairy barn. We had one ripped udder on a boer, its not pretty.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've gotten horns in the face and legs and they are better to be removed.. dairy goat horns don't curve back immediatly like boers.. so risk of injury to themselfs, othergoats, and humans isgreater


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

As far as the Willow Run doe, she is like the ultimate goddess for the dairy goat world... If I ever had a doe that looked like that, I think I would die of a heart attack...lol.

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Well this thread was obviously QUITE a long time ago, and I now have a Rishona granddaughter!!!!!!!

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001575821


----------

